# yaesu FT-411 no tiene potencia



## el resistors (Sep 12, 2012)

Hola de nuevo tengo una yaesu ft-411 que funciona todo pero nno sale potencia en el vatimetro le cambie el modulo de potencia y sigue sin salir potencia transmitir lo hace y se escucha en otro handy y cuando recibe la transmicion de otro handy se escucha barbaro pero no marca la recepcion en el smiter de barras pero se escucha barbaro ahora cuando transmite marca toda la barra pero no sale potencia aun con el modulo nuevo de potencia y cuando recibe se escucha cuando hablan perfecto pero no marca la recepcion de las barras si alguien me puede orientar que etapa sera les agradeceria sera la unidad de antena ?? saludos cordiales espero que me puedan ayudar en esta situacion saludos cordiales!


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 13, 2012)

el resistors dijo:


> Hola de nuevo tengo una yaesu ft-411 que funciona todo pero nno sale potencia en el vatimetro le cambie el modulo de potencia y sigue sin salir potencia transmitir lo hace y se escucha en otro handy y cuando recibe la transmicion de otro handy se escucha barbaro pero no marca la recepcion en el smiter de barras pero se escucha barbaro ahora cuando transmite marca toda la barra pero no sale potencia aun con el modulo nuevo de potencia y cuando recibe se escucha cuando hablan perfecto pero no marca la recepcion de las barras si alguien me puede orientar que etapa sera les agradeceria sera la unidad de antena ?? saludos cordiales espero que me puedan ayudar en esta situacion saludos cordiales!



Hola...las reparaciones no se deben hacer cambiando "cosas" a menos que estés con un cierto grado de certeza de cual elemento cambiar y por que.
Antes de cambiar el modulo de salida debes medir si le entra señal de RF y si sale por su salida...la tensión de alimentación y la tensión de control del mismo. Eso te dara idea si el modulo esta amplificando o falta alguna señal.
La indicación de la salida  de transmisión generalmente es meramente indicativa...barra llena potencia HI...barra al medio potencia MID...1/4 de barra potencia LOW y no tienen relación con la potencia real que entrega el Handy. En recepción la cosa cambia y el integrado de FI generalmente tiene una salida que es utilizada para mandar una señal al micro-controlador central para que este la interprete como medidor de señales y active la barra del indicador en LCD proporcional a la señal entrante en el receptor.
Al menos por lo que comentas tienes 2 o mas problemas y dudo que estén asociados pero debería mirar el circuito para saberlo fehacientemente.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## el resistors (Sep 13, 2012)

ok RIC comprendido te adjunto circuito general ademas si medi la salida to pero ya no se que mas hacer tengo dos yaesu ft-411 uno con este problema que comentaba y otro que sale potencia recibe marca todo pero no tiene audio ni de salida de parlante que (solo se escuchan bajito los beeps de las teclas) pero no se escucha lo que te dicen y ademas cuando hablo en el otro no sale mi vos y lo demas anda todo en fin... no se cual es mas facil de reparar jaja asi que pido ayuda debido a que no me ha pasado nunca esto ahora adjunto circuito del mismo abrazo!


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 13, 2012)

el resistors dijo:


> ok RIC comprendido te adjunto circuito general ademas si medi la salida to pero ya no se que mas hacer tengo dos yaesu ft-411 uno con este problema que comentaba y otro que sale potencia recibe marca todo pero no tiene audio ni de salida de parlante que (solo se escuchan bajito los beeps de las teclas) pero no se escucha lo que te dicen y ademas cuando hablo en el otro no sale mi vos y lo demas anda todo en fin... no se cual es mas facil de reparar jaja asi que pido ayuda debido a que no me ha pasado nunca esto ahora adjunto circuito del mismo abrazo!



Vamos a ponernos de acuerdo...el modulo de salida del handy tiene 4 patas o pines...(de izquierda a derecha)la numero 1 es la entrada la dos es la tensión de control de la potencia, la tres es la alimentación de potencia del modulo y la cuatro es la salida de RF amplificada. 
A lo que me refería con medición es a hacerlo sobre el modulo no sobre el conector si eso ya sabias que no salia.
Debes desarmarlo integramente(la parte donde esta el modulo, colocar le un par de cables donde estaba el conector de antena lo mas corto posible a una carga fantasma o una resistencia de carbón de 50 ohms de 2W(es para hacer pruebas cortas)  o 2 de 100ohms en paralelo y en esas condiciones alimentandolo al handy hacerlo transmitir y medir con un tester en continua si al pin dos le va tensión de continua, si la 3 tiene la tensión de alimentación y con una mili-voltímetro de RF o una sonda medir si a la pata 1 le entra RF( aquí también es importante medir con un frecuencimetro que la frecuencia presente, si la hay, sea la que corresponde a la frecuencia programada y no cualquier otra) y sale con mas intensidad sobre la 4 y sobre el para de resistencias a masa que pusiste de carga fantasma.
Así vas a poder determinar si el problema esta antes o después del modulo ya que lo cambiaste y persiste el problema.

Ric.

Nota Edición: subo por indicaciones del moderador al menos de lo que yo estoy hablando ya que "el resistors" no debe saber como subir archivos por que a pesar que lo indico no subió nada.


----------



## tiago (Sep 13, 2012)

Ese esquema ...
Que se vea 
Si no no se sigue el hilo de la conversación.

Saludos.


----------



## el resistors (Sep 15, 2012)

hola RIC  si ya realice eso y no tengo esos parámetros y tampoco al pulsar el ptt no acciona el led a rojo pero se nota la modulación en recepción y transmicion perfecta salvo que sigo sin tener potencia y ahora el led no me cambia a rojo, con respecto al plano no lo podia subir pues no me dejaba saludos ojala que me puedas orientar 

un abrazo


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 15, 2012)

el resistors dijo:


> hola RIC  si ya realice eso y no tengo esos parámetros y tampoco al pulsar el ptt no acciona el led a rojo pero se nota la modulación en recepción y transmicion perfecta salvo que sigo sin tener potencia y ahora el led no me cambia a rojo, con respecto al plano no lo podia subir pues no me dejaba saludos ojala que me puedas orientar
> 
> un abrazo



Bueno me encantaría ayudarte pero me parce que lo mejor (si realmente quieres solucionar el problema) es que lleves a reparar a algún técnico que sepa de  comunicaciones debido a que por lo que veo la cosa va de peor en peor y solo agravaras el problema original.
Te repito las reparaciones se hacen en base a mediciones y seguir el circuito...si vos no me decís que hiciste con lujo de detalles realmente y que valores te dio las mediciones que te recomendé poco puedo hacer por ti. Lo lamento pero esa es la única forma que yo se trabajar...midiendo y analizando el circuito....adivinando todavía no.
Saludos y suerte.

Ric.


----------



## el resistors (Sep 15, 2012)

hola si ahora volvi a medir y resulta de que no tengo la alimentacion del + b en la potencia y tampoco la tenia en el modulo que tiene el 386 asi que ingrese alimentacion por el ic de 5 volt y funciono la recepcion y luego ingrese 12 volts por la pata 3 del modulo de potencia y andubo lo mas bien y luego se quemo algo y dejo de largar potencia pero siguio recibiendo y transmitiendo normalmente pero volvia a no tener potencia es decir que habre hecho mal? habra estado mal darle 12volts por esa pata de forma independiente? lo unico que estubo andando re bien por un rato hasta que no se que mas paso que se pudo haber quemado la potencia? 

un abrazo estoy a la lectura


----------



## ricbevi (Sep 16, 2012)

el resistors dijo:


> hola si ahora volvi a medir y resulta de que no tengo la alimentacion del + b en la potencia y tampoco la tenia en el modulo que tiene el 386 asi que ingrese alimentacion por el ic de 5 volt y funciono la recepcion y luego ingrese 12 volts por la pata 3 del modulo de potencia y andubo lo mas bien y luego se quemo algo y dejo de largar potencia pero siguio recibiendo y transmitiendo normalmente pero volvia a no tener potencia es decir que habre hecho mal? habra estado mal darle 12volts por esa pata de forma independiente? lo unico que estubo andando re bien por un rato hasta que no se que mas paso que se pudo haber quemado la potencia?
> 
> un abrazo estoy a la lectura



Para que el modulo de salida de RF entregue potencia debe tener entrada de RF en la frecuencia en que trabaja el modulo en el PIN Nº1, Tension de alimentación en el momento de pulsar el PTT en el PIN Nº2 correspondiente a la potencia elegida(generalmente +12V en HI y menos tensión en LOW ), +12v en el PIN Nº3 de alimentación de forma PERMANENTE y si el modulo funciona bien Salida de RF en el pin Nº4.
Generalmente la falta de alimentación en el modulo o el IC de audio esta asociada a pistas cortadas por conectar de forma invertida la polaridad de alimentación que trabajaron de forma de fusible o a fallos de contacto de los hojalillos que conectan las dos caras del PCB. Hay que buscar donde estan cortadas y reeplazarlas de ser posible por cables de alambre de similar grosor.

Ric.


----------



## el resistors (Sep 21, 2012)

hola de nuevo aca ando todavia jaja... realice las mediciones sobre lo  diodos de tx-rx  y me daba corto en todas las patas asi que lo saque y lo medi afuera y los diodos estaban bien pero lo que daba corto era coneccion entre el modulo switch de antena mi pregunta seria si lo que esta en corto es este modulo quisiera saber si estoy en lo correcto un abrazo!


----------



## miguelus (Sep 22, 2012)

Buenas tardes el resistors

El heco de que las medidas te den cortos no significa que en realidad sean cortos ten en cuenta que son circuitos de RF y  lo que para la continua son cortos, para la RF son alta Impedancia.
Te recomiendo que sigas el consejo de ricbevi y que te lo repare un expecialista, seguir el camino que has empezado seguramente empeorará las cosas y al final tendrás un bonito "Pisa Papeles"

Sal U2


----------

